
Paul Allen tries again with (patent) suit against Apple, Google, Facebook - chaostheory
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/technologybrierdudleysblog/2013788347_paul_allen_tries_again_with_su.html
======
nicolas55ar
While a shark tries to hurt other sharks, doesn't matter me. The problem comes
when a human is injured by a shark.

